
22 expert opinions on UI design trends for 2017 - thmslee
http://whatusersdo.com/blog/ui-design-trends-2017/
======
setr
TLDR;

Voice Interfaces, No UI, AI-Driven Interfaces, VR Interfaces, Death to the old
web

Basically, a world no one wants to actually live in but we'll go through
anyways because "UX" Designers have no apparent ability to realize that none
of this shit actually works well enough to be a primary interface

And ofc, the "UX" website's scrolling is entirely fucked, because whaddyaknow,
it'll be more convenient that way, if it at all happened to fucking work

------
asher_
#23: Scrolljacking is still annoying as hell.

